# Cattle Chute



## lnicholson (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience /opinions with this chute?

Tarter Cattleman Chute with manual Headgate CCM

Cattleman Chute w/Manual Headgate - By Tarter Farm & Ranch Equipment

Thanks
Lee


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I don't have any info on the chute but Tarter Gate make lots of the equipment sold at your local TSC. They are a decent sized company.

Carol K


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've used a lot of different chutes, but not this brand. All I know is what I see and it looks good. Weighs nearly a thousand pounds, so should be sturdy.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

personally i don't like the head catch, prefer the automatic one. the neighbors headgate works like this one and they "miss" a few catches and have to rerun them.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I got the same one with the automatic headgate that converts to manual if you need it.
Was the same price as the manual at the time anyways (2 yrs).
Have not used it much but worked fine when I did except the tailgate is hard to operate with the rope, I think it might be put on wrong, I just use a heavy metal pipe behind their rear.


----------



## lnicholson (Jan 9, 2011)

When I saw it at this price I was a little leery..... good point on the weight. I was concerned about the gage steel that they used and haven't been able to find how thick of steel they used.

Tarter Cattleman Chute with manual Headgate CCM by Tarter for $1,322.00 - America's Farm and Home Store


----------



## lnicholson (Jan 9, 2011)

So those who use chutes and or head gates... what type of doors do you like to use?

Auto or manual....

The clam type that slide together....

The doors that swing in and out.....

Thanks for the input!
Lee


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one from TSC very similar to that one. The head part looks a bit different though.
I agree on the back door and rope being a bit difficult, but my dh does that part and doesn't complain.
If you're going to have different aged cattle, make sure the head door width can be adjusted. I like that feature on ours. Manual is fine for us since we always have 2 people.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

The one with the automatic headgate is only $77 more - Tarter Cattleman Chute with Automatic Headgate CCA by Tarter for $1,399.99 in Cattle Chutes - Accessories - Cattle Supplies - Livestock - Agriculture - America's Farm and Home Store


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Correction, I just looked mine up because it cost more, it is different ,it's the Countyline Auto squeeze chute from TSC, it's $1999.99, I had a 10% coupon. 
I got mixed up because they gave me a Tarter manual for it,LOL!
It seems like it has more features but not sure.....it's at the TSC website.


----------



## lnicholson (Jan 9, 2011)

I've talked with several of the cattle folks around my area and all of them that have the auto catch end up using it in manual. I also have horned cows and have been told the auto doesn't work good with horned cows

Any thoughts?
Lee


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

lnicholson said:


> I've talked with several of the cattle folks around my area and all of them that have the auto catch end up using it in manual. I also have horned cows and have been told the auto doesn't work good with horned cows
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Lee


We have not had much luck with the auto and the horned cows but it's very nice to have for the ones that don't have horns. I hate my current set up it's a powder river and I want to sell it and get anythign else it is horrible to use.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

opportunity said:


> We have not had much luck with the auto and the horned cows but it's very nice to have for the ones that don't have horns. I hate my current set up it's a powder river and I want to sell it and get anythign else it is horrible to use.


has anyone used the countyline chute from tractor supply with highland cattle?? how about any other horned cattle, how big were the horns


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

lnicholson said:


> So those who use chutes and or head gates... what type of doors do you like to use?
> 
> Auto or manual....
> 
> ...



I use the sliding type door, swings out to allow exit. Its the only one that I have experience with, so I don't have a basis for comparison. Its manual, and the person operating the headgate needs to be very much on their toes and ready. Especially on the 4-600 pound-ish calves that can zing right on by. It's also easy to get the "catch" and "release" mechanism confused, more so at the end of a long day.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I have two of the auto headgates, each mounted to telephone poles which is a very sturdy arrangement and can be adjusted for calves and big cows....don't know about horns...we have two different barns so we can work cows wherever they are on the farm....and it doesn't take a boatload of people to do it all....which is good, since we don't have the boat or the people...


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

Tractor Supply sells a tarter chute under the countyline name. does anybody know if this is the tarter cattleman or the tarter cattlemaster. the tsc one costs $2000


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I paid more than that a few years back but needed one for a very large bull to hold. That looks like a good price. The problem with the heavy chutes is it doesn't always work for small calves. I have to hold the calves in another squeeze type chute. My handling pen and chute area cost about 6000. dollars but was worth the price not getting killed handling those mammas & guys. I have 30 mothers so I am always using the chutes.


----------

